# Get the Grabber



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I picked this up at the Dollarama. I imagine there are more at the other stores in the GTA area.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice score! I hope it works for you, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I still have the tongs after 5 months and they pick things up in the aquarium easy. I also use them to set plants into the gravel. Very useful tool. They are still at the Dollarama stores out here. If you get one try it out to make sure the tips will close tight as I tried some that didn't.
Compare to these prices: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/edealinv/servlet/ExecMacro?omni_scAdd=scAdd&nurl=control%2FBrowseCatalog.vm&eurl=control%2FBrowseCatalog.vm&rurl=control%2FBrowseCatalog.vm&ctl_nbr=3664&queryType=0&path=&offset=&hits=&sortby=&query=Tongs&submit.x=20&submit.y=11


----------

